# 1959 Cycles Modern



## Yannick (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello,

I bought this Belgian built beauty a few weeks ago. It was just a fellow student who used this as his daily driver. I decided to clean it up and use it as it is, because it just rides like a dream!

It's got a Sturmey 3-speed, Scharlach (German) lighting and aluminium fenders en rims. I got myself two new Michelin World Tour tires for it that do the job just fine!














































Yannick


----------



## Yannick (Nov 11, 2009)

Yannick


----------



## higgs1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice. I love all those design touches.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow!  That's the nicest one of those I've ever seen.  Well, it's the only one of those I've ever seen.  But it's beautiful.
You should show my friends over at Bike Forums, they love that kind of eye candy;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?f=181


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool ! Every inch of that bike is awesome.


----------



## Yannick (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks! It's great that Michelin still makes these tires, it finishes the whole bike!





Yannick


----------



## jmagruder10 (Nov 26, 2009)

Beautiful bike. I would love to own it.


----------



## Bikephreak (Dec 18, 2009)

*Beautiful!*

VERY nice... Eye Candy...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 18, 2009)

That is one gorgeous  Belgian!   Have fun riding it!


----------



## JOEL (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice! Gotta love those European bikes.


----------



## pangloss (Jan 1, 2010)

I've looked at these pictures almost every day since I first saw this post...that's a beautiful bike! Congrats. Enjoy your ride...
Troy


----------



## Coreyk (Jan 7, 2010)

*A slight gasp later*

What a beautiful bike.

I hope you don't mind that I saved copies of those pics. That's worth looking at again and again. Ride it in good health.

Corey K


----------



## Yannick (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, I didn't notice I got so many new reactions! Thanks everyone for the kind comments. Such a shame there's so much salt on the roads, I can't wait to ride this one again!

And of course I don't mind if anyone saves copies of these pictures. It's good that these forgotten treasures get the admiration they diserve.



Yannick


----------

